# Oil Consumption 2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI?



## buglehard (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a 2014 Jetta TSI with 7000km. and it has consumed one litre of oil already. They told me at the shop it wouldn't need a first oil change until 15,000km and that they've never had to top up any vehicles prior to that. 

Is this normal? Has anyone else experienced this? Seems like a lot of oil for a brand new vehicle.

Thank you.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

How have you determined it used the oil and it just wasn't low at the start?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would post in the mkVI section.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

The older FSI engines were known for up to 1qt per 1000 miles. These newer TSI engines have improved quite a bit though. I had to add a bit of oil before my first service on my '14 1.8T. I would just keep an eye on the levels, there may have been more oil consumption during the "break-in process"


----------

